# Aquaclear 4000



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Aquaclear 4000 is this a good pump for a 55 gallon aquarium??? Thanks..


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

AC 4000? i never heard of that one. i got the older models that were like aquaclear 100 and stuff. if it is the version of the aquaclear that was for the 110gallon tanks then yes.


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Hagen AquaClear 4000 Aquarium Power Heads?? They pump up to 369 gallons per hour!! Is that good?? Anyone have experience w/ these?


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

if you fish are too small and blowing all over the tank than its too many gphs. haha. But if they seem to be able to swim relatively comfortable in it than its fine.


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

I kinda wanted to know that BEFORE I bought it! I am going to have 3 RBP at about 4 1/2" then about 2 7" piranha!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

I don't have experience with that one in particular, but my AC 802 has always served me well and did not even make my piranha flinch so i think that will be fine in your tank. give it a try.


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Thanks bro!


----------

